# Remote Car Starters



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK - I gave KB a promise of 2







remote car starters for Christmas and now its time to actually go out and find them. Don't know much about them except from reading. Which is the best? 1 goes on a Toyota 4Runner and 1 on a Toyota Sienna van. We need distance capability of ~100ft and visual verification that it started (other than the exhaust pouring out the back).

Opinions????


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

How about whoever gets the paper starts both cars?


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

wolfwood,

Be careful with the remote starters, I know an installer who is advising customers to remove them if the vehicle is an 04 or newer. He said it starts with computer glitches and can believe it or not cause transmission problems. It has to do with the number of wiries used for the ignition and the number used on the remote unit, there generally not the same. I wanted to have one installed in my fathers new 06 gmc and he advised against it and when I insisted he wouldn't install it and said if I really wanted it that bad go to someone else he didn't want the responsibility as a friend. So I passed and bought him a flat panel monitor instead for Christmas.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> How about whoever gets the paper starts both cars?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - you're alot of help







The idea is to warm the car up so we CAN go get the paper without freezing off particularly sensitive body parts!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > How about whoever gets the paper starts both cars?
> ...


How about move further south? It's 60 on my front porch right now. That help?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nynethead said:


> wolfwood,
> 
> Be careful with the remote starters, I know an installer who is advising customers to remove them if the vehicle is an 04 or newer. He said it starts with computer glitches and can believe it or not cause transmission problems. It has to do with the number of wiries used for the ignition and the number used on the remote unit, there generally not the same. I wanted to have one installed in my fathers new 06 gmc and he advised against it and when I insisted he wouldn't install it and said if I really wanted it that bad go to someone else he didn't want the responsibility as a friend. So I passed and bought him a flat panel monitor instead for Christmas.
> [snapback]71932[/snapback]​


YIKES! yeah - of course - we've got an '04 & '05.....have been procrastinating for awhile.... Do you know if the problem is with a particular type or all of them?

hmmm - - chose Car Starters over the GPS....maybe I (uh - I mean - KB) will end with a Garmin GPS after all


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > nascarcamper said:
> ...


Grrrrrrrr! That's ok - its about 78 where I'm sitting (in my overstuffed, leather pub chair) and there's a gorgeous fire roaring in the fireplace!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > wolfwood said:
> ...


Sounds cozy. I'm going to get in mine now and watch American Chopper as soon as I get the a/c turned on.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> As soon as the snow melts and you can hook to "puff", you could always come toward the south where the weather is usually so much warmer and you can always " go get the paper without freezing off particularly sensitive body parts!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > As soon as the snow melts and you can hook to "puff", you could always come toward the south where the weather is usually so much warmer and you canÂ alwaysÂ Â " go get the paper without freezing off particularly sensitive body parts!"
> ...


Hey E. Thanks for the offer. As soon as the snow melts and we can move Puff, we won't need the remote starters. Gotta thank all you Southerners for your help! Where's Thor? Jolly? Anyone NORTH of the Mason Dixon? HEEEELLLLLLLOOOOOO


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > wolfwood said:
> ...


Or you could teach them Lassie dogs to bring the paper back when they go out early in the morning for the first time.







Ops! Getting off topic, sorry.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I sort of stradle the Mason-Dixon line...it was 60 here today.

On the remote starters, I have installed one on a customers Trailblazer and it was the start of problems. We ended up removing it and giving the customer back their money.

If a customer wants one, I tell them that they will have to get it installed after the sale.

Gary


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

When I bought the F350 I had a Python 881 installed, I LOVE it. Great remote start and cool down (for us oil burners) and with this one if somebody tries to break in the key fob will alert me. I think alarms are worthless, but I really like to know that somebody is trying to get in. The Python line is the same as the Viper and others by DEI but without the expense of marketing built in. I can remote start my truck inside the store and get out and its all warm. Plus it automatically locks the doors. If somebody were to get in, if they hit the gas or brake the engine is killed and will only restart once the remote controll resets it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> When I bought the F350 I had a Python 881 installed, I LOVE it. Great remote start and cool down (for us oil burners) and with this one if somebody tries to break in the key fob will alert me. I think alarms are worthless, but I really like to know that somebody is trying to get in. The Python line is the same as the Viper and others by DEI but without the expense of marketing built in. I can remote start my truck inside the store and get out and its all warm. Plus it automatically locks the doors. If somebody were to get in, if they hit the gas or brake the engine is killed and will only restart once the remote controll resets it.
> [snapback]71952[/snapback]​


Nice - I agree re: alarms - USELESS as everyone stands around and wonders who set off their own alarm. But I like the "remote alert" and the engine-cut off feature. Your F350 is an '05 - no indications of problems like the others have mentioned? Just lucky? or is there a difference?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

There can be issues, when I bought the remote start I also did my checking on the dealer and who (not the sales geek) that did the install. I met with each of them. How honest and knowing they were made up my mind who to go with. I knew of one of the wiring issues with the F350 and the installer knew it too and had a remidy. In my case they often tie into the glow plug lamp wire, but its so small and easily damanged so instead he used a timer. Never had any issues and I've checked in the bitter cold and even then the timer had enough for the glow plugs to warm up. I wouldn't install one of these myself, but that's just me.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> There can be issues, when I bought the remote start I also did my checking on the dealer and who (not the sales geek) that did the install. I met with each of them. How honest and knowing they were made up my mind who to go with. I knew of one of the wiring issues with the F350 and the installer knew it too and had a remidy. In my case they often tie into the glow plug lamp wire, but its so small and easily damanged so instead he used a timer. Never had any issues and I've checked in the bitter cold and even then the timer had enough for the glow plugs to warm up. I wouldn't install one of these myself, but that's just me.
> [snapback]71962[/snapback]​


Thanks - another perspective AND at least 1 possible remedy. Guess we need to go talk to a couple installers (no intention of doing the install ourselves....we have our handsfull with a Hensley Arrow install







)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

Remote start is a blessinf for those of us who live with the white stuff for 4 months out of every year. I am sure glad that both our cars/truck came with them from the factory.







Factory install remote starts also have hood open sensor and a bunch of other safety type features built into them.

My only suggestion is to go to the dealer and ask them what they recommend for remote starts for your vehicles - They would more than likely have a guy that installs them for customers that will not purchase a car without them. Also some good points regarding warranty - double check again with your dealer.

Good luck - they are great.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Remote Starters are for big WUSSIES!









Get your lazy behind out there when it's -35 degrees, scrape the ice off the windows, and get on your way. The dang truck heats up after a few miles anyway.

Remote Starters...give me a break. I suppose you have an electric jack on your trailer tongue too. HA!

Ok, I layed it on thick.









My name is Jolly, and I'm a wussie!









I recommend getting one at the dealer. (or as I like to call them, the STEALERSHIP) It's put in by professionals, and warrantied along with my truck.
I've used ASTRO START brand on 3 vehicles now with no problem.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'd ditto to what Thor said
That way you'll know for sure
Good luck with your decision

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Dealer only ......We had them in 3 vehicles that my son installed. The installation was flawless, the remote itself just started acting up and not working properly in less than a year each. All 3 are now in the 'circular file'

John


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Okay, another wussie checking in.. Hey Jolly, you got me thinking, how about getting a remote for the electric jack.

Wolf, I cannot be any help on after market, but I have a factory installed starter and I love it. I would agree with the others that dealer installed is the way to go. I had an after market security system installed by Pep Boys once and it was worthless and the install just as bad.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Got a friend who is a manager at a large garage in Virginia. I asked him one time about a remote starter and he said that they cause a lot of trouble and headaches. The remote starters have wires running everywhere on newer vehicles. Thatâ€™s an awful lot of wires and splices. I would talk to the service manager at a dealer before installing.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Wolfwood,

Went back and asked about the problems and it seems to surface only on american made trucks, ford, dodge, chevy. He has not heard on any problems with toyota, but says to make sure reputable delaer installing product.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

CamperDC said:


> Okay, another wussie checking in.. Hey Jolly, you got me thinking, how about getting a remote for the electric jack.
> 
> [snapback]71999[/snapback]​


I've seen them.....not cheap, but they are out there.

I have also heard of the problems....our new Mazda 6 says right in the handbook NOT to install or have one installed.

Steve


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll chime in again, don't assume your dealer knows what they are doing. They may cover it, but the problems can be huge if they don't know what they are doing. Some dealers job them out, others don't. Meet the installer yourself.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y-Guy said:


> I'll chime in again, don't assume your dealer knows what they are doing. They may cover it, but the problems can be huge if they don't know what they are doing. Some dealers job them out, others don't. Meet the installer yourself.
> [snapback]72051[/snapback]​


Meet the installer? How's that going to make sure he hooks the wires up right? I understand what you are saying and all...but that seems just a little bit much for me. I don't ask to meet my mechanic...I just expect the job to be done right. If not, I scream and holler. Maybe I should pay more attention, but I don't. I just trust they'll do a good job. (did I ever tell you I know how to burn down buildings leaving no trace of arson?)









Concerning Auto Starts...I never gave them that much thought. I just buy a vehicle, have them put one in...and it's done. IF the dang thing doesn't work, I take it back. So far, no problems...but I've only owned 3 of them, and they were all dealer installed AstroStarts. All were under lifetime warranty as long as I owned the vehicle.

I understand trusting in this day and age is hard. It's tough to find a person who actually knows their job these days. (the way they should) We can dress a guy up in a pair of coveralls, and call him a mechanic...that doesn't make him a good one.

Why am I ranting? Sorry.


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

I had an Astro Start put on my wife's Toyota RAV 4 and it was one of the best presents I ever gave her. It's been on over a year, looks factory and works everytime. 
It's made in Canada so they know something about starting in cold weather. 
Look them up on the internet and find an installer close to you. The RAV is a 2003 and I'm thinking about having them put one on my truck.

Mike action


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

An employee of mine got an aftermarket remote starter and has had nothing but trouble. His car would stall at lights, power surges, etc. I think he may have voided his warranty on some levels. Be careful!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Remote Starters are for big WUSSIES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jolly - LMAO good one


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I wouldn't install one of these myself, but that's just me.
> [snapback]71962[/snapback]​


Thank goodness for that! Still trying to get Y to put on on my car. I'd sure like to enter a warm car on a cold day after work!

Sandi


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Don't you people have garages???









Whats it like getting into a cold car?









Steve


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

My garage is full, with no cars. thats were we put all the christmas lights, bicycles, tariler accessories and just about any othe piece of Cxxp you could think of. 2 weeks ago I actually cleaned ans freed up one side, but I get into a cold car every morning, It's waht wakes me up on the way to work until the coffee kicks in.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Don't you people have garages???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You betcha ...and unlike nynethead - we actually use our's for the cars! Its still cold in the garage....but its even colder after the car has sat in the parking lot at the office all day, or at the airport for a week or.......

Thanks to ALL of you for your input. Must say - had NO idea about the wiring issues and, for some reason, hadn't considered talking to the dealer OR inquiring about impact on the warranties. But - after hearing all these responses which pretty generally agree that having a warmed up car is great but the starters are trouble.....I think we may end up scrapping the idea. So KB gets to choose how to replace the gift promise of the Starters with ..... who knows ???? GPS???? BlackBerry ???? Toys for the TT ???? Thanks for saving us the $$$ & troubles that it sounds like we would have walked into. Once again, our annual "dues" to Vern pay off!!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok I will be the 1st to say that I have a big garage and I park my cars outside









My garage is 3 cars wide and double deep heated and insulated







. It is used for every but my cars









I do have my toy parked in the corner - but it is a Sun afternoon drive only the rest is my workshop







and for kids toys & big kid toys.









I have a parking lot of bikes, toys, peddle cars, canoe, ski's, garden tracker, snow blower, landscape trailer etc... I think I need to build a garden shed to give me more room in the garage. My Outback would fit but my garage doors do not open high enough









Yes, I am a pack rat - OK that is step #1

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I also have a 4 car garage. My wifes is the only one that goes inside.

The other 3 slots are....Sons 88 S 10 Blazer..doing a body drop and suspension work, My 52 Chev pick up Hot Rod under construction and My brothers (being done by my older son) 68 Chev pick up ground up restoration with a 350 thrown in.

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

John

I do think that a garage is never big enough and no matter how big or small it is always full









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You guys forget the rule
The More Room You Have The More Stuff You Put In It























Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I've always said you need a house the size of a garage and a garage the size of a house. Wife wouldn't buy into that when we built.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> You guys forget the rule
> The More Room You Have The More Stuff You Put In It
> 
> 
> ...


or - in the words of the almighty George Carlin -
"Stuff expands to fill the available space!"


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

tdvffjohn said:


> I also have a 4 car garage. My wifes is the only one that goes inside.
> 
> [snapback]72330[/snapback]​


John...I'm guessing you picked out the house???









WOMEN ASK: How many square feet is this house?

MEN ASK: How many square feet (how many stalls) is the garage?

and who hasn't tried to figure out a garage-mod for the OUTBACK!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Funny you say that. While we were waiting for the Real Estate agent to show up, I checked out the garage. I looked at my soon to be wife and said "I hope you like the house because I want the garage" The rest is history.

Side story.....since it was a second marraige for both of us and we used every dime we had to put down, we had the closing at 10 am and we were married by the Mayor in the living room at 4 pm on the same day (Feb 1, 13 years ago)

John


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Whats a "Snow Blower"?








70 degrees today, going camping soon....

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y Guy said:


> Y-Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't install one of these myself, but that's just me.
> ...


Hey Steve...I've seen wives drop hints on gifts, but holy cow, having her post it on the forum is crazy. Think i know what she'll be getting pretty soon. You won't be able to live it down.... shy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Dangerous isn't it Jim.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

outbackgeorgia said:


> Whats a "Snow Blower"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good one









Make sure you bring your skiis when you come visit in July
















Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Make sure you bring your skiis when you come visit in July
















Thor

Why are you going to visit Jolly









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

I think snow shoes & a dog sled team are required for that trip.









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Do you need a license to drive them









Don


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey Wolfie,
Have you concidered a 12 volt heater that plugs into the cig lighter? Instant heat while you have the vehicle warm up.

Just a thought...

Paul


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Paul_in_Ohio said:


> Hey Wolfie,
> Have you concidered a 12 volt heater that plugs into the cig lighter? Instant heat while you have the vehicle warm up.
> 
> Just a thought...
> ...


No...hadn't considered it. How long does it take to heat up / then heat the cabin (4Runner & mini-van)?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Aren't those things like hair dryers?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Do you need a license to drive them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, just a good supply of raw fish.

Thor


----------

